# wine from store bought frozen grape concentrate or



## corinth (Nov 26, 2013)

...bottles of juice that state that they are 100% pure juice. This is not be confused with real grape concentrates you can buy on-line.

By searching the threads, I have come up with the following brands:

Welches Niagara white grape concentrate

Wlches Grape Peach

Welches Red Grape

Old Orchards Apple-Strawberry -Kiwi (old orchard?)

Dole: Orange Strawberry Banana

Langers Grape 


I have no problem searching around stores. Where I live, I have all the usual big chains including Costco, Whole foods, Trader Joes, Fresh and easy and a host of health food stores "however; what should I look for on the label?"

The word "organic" as an example can be very misleading. I found this out quickly when I was making cheese.


Beyond the obvious that I would want 100% pure juice,
Some of you posted that most bottled juices that are not refrigerated have sorbate. Frozen one tend not to have sorbate? 

I have never tried making wine from concentrate juice from a brand such as langers because as soon as I bring it home, someone snaps it up to do what else--JUICE!


So again, I pose the question: what concentrates or brands of juice should I consider .

Secondly, what am I looking for on the label to lead me to use it or not to use it.

Lastly, If anyone of you are wondering why do I want to buy out the stores of all the juice, someone on another thread stated it nicely(you will forgive me If I cannot find their forum name.)

_"I think it's a good idea for new winemakers who need to develop their skills and get hands on without spending a lot of money on grapes or fruits and having a bad result due to lack of experience with the basics."_

Happy Trails!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 26, 2013)

I have used every one that you have listed plus a few more.
Right now i have a welches frozen white grape peach port going.
A concord port from welches frozen.
And a wild cherry made by Old Orchard...a juice blend from concentrate.
It has sorbate, but no issue fermenting..
Most all have some type of preservative..but they all will ferment.
I dont look for organic anything.....


----------



## Elmer (Nov 26, 2013)

Depending on what I am making, I try to use concentrate over 100% juice.
For what ever reason Grape concentrate seems to have more body and more flavor than any of the 100% juices I have used.


However if I am making something like apple or other fruit. I try to use organic juice, with real pulp. 
These juices seem to have body to them more than just any juice.


----------



## corinth (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey James, 
What is "Old Orchard?"
I have not looked it up yet. Is it a concentrate I would find at my local grocery store?

Thanks


----------



## garymc (Nov 26, 2013)

Walmart has Old Orchard frozen concentrate juices in several flavors. The frozen usually doesn't have sorbate. Old Orchard is a brand like Welch's. After you see that there are no added sweeteners and preservatives, then you need to see if it's what you want. Some of this stuff will say 100% juice on, let's say, a blackberry or mixed berry. Then you look at the ingredients and they are: Apple juice, pear juice, thompson seedless grape juice, strawberry juice, blackberry juice. In other words it's filled with the cheapest juices they can get. All I've found that's just the named juice is Welch's red and white (concord and niagara, respectively.) You may have better luck. Take your magnifying glass to the store if you're going to read those labels.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 26, 2013)

Gary is right, there are 3 pure juices in the frozen section. Welches concord, welches Niagara, and any thing labled apple.

Btw, welches white grape raspberry is very good.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 26, 2013)

Ive made several of the Old Orchard concentrate wines. The best by far is the Pomegranate/Blueberry. If you don't do any other, do this one.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 26, 2013)

the old orchard is a brand that walmart sales..
the other day, they had the 64 oz..buy two and get one free.
I had 12 dollar of coupon so bought 24, at 2.00, got 12.dollars off that and got 12 free....
so i got 36 jugs for 1.00 each.
i bought just about all they had...the cashier thought i was nuts..
lol


----------



## corinth (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the info: 
I will go buy some and then, I guess, I will be looking up recipes and /or asking one of you learned individuals for help.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

Was looking for a good place to post this so I'm thinking here is my best place! I've just started a 3 gallon batch of James' concord port which I promise to follow to the T. The only thing is that it's not 100% from concentrate... I used 10.5lbs of frozen concord grapes picked this fall from my garden and 4 cans of welches grape concentrate as per James! I wanted to get rid of those grapes lol 
Questions already James: do you think I could use the fruit for a 2nd run wine and maybe top it up either with white or red welches concentrate or even the white grape peach?? I thought I still could use it if I'm removing my fruit @ 1.070 SG 

Oh and James, I didn't know you were making white grape peach port too! How does that taste when finished?

Is that wild cherry one you're making regular wine or a port? My imagination is running wild re: making a chocolate cherry port out of that!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm in the other camp. I think a wine kit will teach you to make wine better than listening to hundreds of opinions on how to make juice wine simply by following the directions. It takes a MONUMENTAL screw-up of epic proportions to mess up a kit, but one wrong ingredient in a juice wine will render it undrinkable.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 7, 2014)

there is not going to be much fruit left, I would toss it..by the time it breaks down from the pectin, it will just be a slush...I dont use mine, but I have seen that others to.

I have one bottle of peach left, I bottled 45 in november....My fig used to be my favorite, but I like the peach more...Its like drgaon blood, i drink a bottle every night.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> I'm in the other camp. I think a wine kit will teach you to make wine better than listening to hundreds of opinions on how to make juice wine simply by following the directions. It takes a MONUMENTAL screw-up of epic proportions to mess up a kit, but one wrong ingredient in a juice wine will render it undrinkable.


 I make wine from scratch from my own grapes and fruit and haven't screwed it up yet... I've done my research and read my books and articles and made a few kits maybe 10 years ago... I like the freedom of flexible creativity on making wines from scratch. That's not to say that I'll never make another kit again but so far my wines and ciders have been exceptional (to my taste buds). I think for anyone who's just NEVER made any wine before should definitely try a kit first to get the learning curve going - especially if they are a bit inhibited to get their hands wet so to speak 

Also... As long as you understand what tests should be carried out on your wines such as ph, TA, SG and So2 and what the ideal ranges are for these criteria and when to carry out these tests it's not rocket science i still find it much like following a cooking recipe which can be modified for your tastes if needed...


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> there is not going to be much fruit left, I would toss it..by the time it breaks down from the pectin, it will just be a slush...I dont use mine, but I have seen that others to. I have one bottle of peach left, I bottled 45 in november....My fig used to be my favorite, but I like the peach more...Its like drgaon blood, i drink a bottle every night.


 Thanks James... Even the white grape peach port tastes like DB? Sounds good! I'll have to hit you up for a recipe at some point if it's much different from the concord port...


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 7, 2014)

I like making kits because I know I will end up with something fairly good, depending on the price I pay. I did not think I would ever make any wine from anything but kits.

However, I have learned that I really enjoy making wine using concentrates or jam. to me, it is just an adventure so to speak.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I like making kits because I know I will end up with something fairly good, depending on the price I pay. I did not think I would ever make any wine from anything but kits. However, I have learned that I really enjoy making wine using concentrates or jam. to me, it is just an adventure so to speak.



Yes that's what it is to me - an adventure! And I do definitely want to dabble in some nice kits again at some point and for me I'm going along a different learning curve through all this experimenting


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Thanks James... Even the white grape peach port tastes like DB? Sounds good! I'll have to hit you up for a recipe at some point if it's much different from the concord port...



One more fun question James: since I will be adding about 80oz of brandy to my port I assume I'll have to pour some into a separate container to save as top up? With the brandy in it should I keep that in the fridge or out at room temp?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 7, 2014)

keep in the fridge...I bet you start re thinking those kits, but, as long as you enjoy all of the wine making < i think thats what counts....If we can all make something that is drinkable and enjoyable for others, thats our goal , does not matter what it is made from are how its made..It is ours....


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> keep in the fridge...I bet you start re thinking those kits, but, as long as you enjoy all of the wine making < i think thats what counts....If we can all make something that is drinkable and enjoyable for others, thats our goal , does not matter what it is made from are how its made..It is ours....



Yes you are correct  I think if anyone can't follow directions whether it's a kit, or a recipe then mistakes are gonna happen... I've accidentally modified a few of my cooking recipes a few times by not reading thoroughly - however I tend to use a lot of recipes as rough guidelines for me to follow  

I gave my elderberry wine away at Xmas to family and my sister and her hubby just cracked theirs open last night. The feedback was that it was better than the $70 wine they had at a rich dinner party over the holidays! I doubt the wine was that expensive but I was so pleased that I got a compliment like that on a wine purely crafted by myself with fruit grown on my farm :-D


----------

